# Sig 516



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Does anyone have a 516 and if so, what do you think of it? I have been researching them lately and I like what I have found. I really like the looks and functionality of this gun.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It sounds good to me. They say you can shoot 1,000 rounds before you clean it? Is that the same gun?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW ! That's a chunk of change !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats the one az. The bolt is driven by a piston. No gas goes into the chamber.

And yes Don, it is high very high. But it looks sooooo good. I love the one that comes in the flat dark earth color.


----------

